#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Virtual Box com o IP Estático visível para rede.

## valterBR

Galera, vou postar essa dica massa aqui que peguei do meu amigo:RAFAEL BIRIBA
O Intuito de estar postando essa dica, é para ajudar a membros do fórum que tenham alguma dúvida com relação fazer uma máquina virtual ficar visível na rede e buscar primeiro no fórum antes de ir para outro lugar, eu testei e estou usando em minha rede de testes, é muito bacana virtualizar server.

Tem certas coisas que você só aprende tentando… Mas esse assunto foi muito além 
desse princípio.

Durante toda a semana, procurei por soluções para colocar 2 máquinas 
virtuais acessíveis pela minha máquina hospedeira, com ip fixo e com internet.

O que acontece é o seguinte: Quem possui as versões mais atuais do virtualbox (a minha é a 3.1.2), possui uma opção de adaptador de rede, que se chama *host-only*. Ela cria uma conexão de rede em seu sistema hospedeiro, e utiliza um DHCP próprio para gerenciar as VMs, e com isso você consegue tanto utilizar internet, quanto se comunicar entre máquina real e máquina virtual.

O problema é que preciso garantir que estou dando SSH para a VM certa. O DHCP pode comprometer essa garantia.

O que tentei fazer… Atribuir um ip fixo na máquina virtual. Mas sem utilizar o DHCP, faz com que a VM fique sem conectividade com a internet.

Procurando pelo google, vi várias soluções que se resumiam em criar interfaces de redes virtuais para cada VM e compartilhando a conexão de internet entre elas, alterando tudo no arquivo*/etc/netwotk/interfaces* (ubuntu) e mais algumas outras coisas.

Eu não só testei várias soluções, como nenhuma delas funcionou, e ainda fiquei com alguns problemas de rede, mas que foram facilmente resolvidos.

Não querendo complicar uma coisa tão simples, consegui achar uma solução que resolve
tudo com apenas alguns cliques, sem alterar nenhuma configuração e nem arriscar problemas na sua rede atual (*eth0*) =D

Então, vamos para a *solução final*:

Existe uma outra opção para sua interface de rede no virtualbox: NAT. Ela atribui um IP para sua VM, que é inacessível não só entre a maquina real e a virtual, quanto entre as máquinas virtuais também… Essa opção apenas libera o acesso à internet para a VM.

A solução foi utilizar 2 interfaces de rede para cada VM. A primeira interface foi definida como *NAT*e a segunda como *host-only*. A ordem é importante… Certifique-se que a primeira interface é a NAT. Também é necessário desativar o DHCP do host-only (Vá em Arquivo > Preferências > Rede > “Edite a Rede Virtual do Host-Only” > “Na aba Servidor DHCP, desmarque a opção Habilitar Servidor”).

Feito isso, inicie a VM e atribua um IP fixo para a interface que utiliza o host-only… E como eu disse acima, essa interface com ip fixo fica acessível entre as máquinas virtuais e a real, perdendo apenas a conexão com a internet.
Mas como você configurou uma interface NAT anteriormente, o problema está resolvido!

Mais uma vez, estou dando os créditos do meu amigo RAFAEL BIRIBA.

----------


## Christian Lima

Sei que o post é antigo e tal.
Apenas gostaria de deixar registrado que, se configurar a placa de rede em modo bridge, a VM tera acesso a internet e se comunicará com a máquina física e com as VMs. Para isso basta 1 único adaptador ao invés de 2 como citado no post acima.

----------

